# Honey's getting her biopsy tonight



## Casnos Minis (Aug 19, 2009)

My vet finally got ahold of the opthimologist and they are coming tonight to do a biopsy on Honey's eye. Hopefully it comes back as just a tumor that they can freeze. It hasn't interfered with her eating, or anything else except taking over the entire eye. It haas shrunk since she's been out 24/7, but not enough. More updates later.

Christy


----------



## Gini (Aug 19, 2009)

Hoping for good biopsy results on Honey's eye. Please let us know what they say and bless you for taking such great care of her. Tell Cassidy we're all thinking of her too.


----------



## Casnos Minis (Aug 19, 2009)

Well it just cost me $426 for the farm call, biopsy, and exam. The farm call alone was $240 and the vet had another person truck their horse to our barn for an abcess in her eye. No break on the farm call?! My normal vet didn't charge me anything for the sedation, wake up drug, or banamine. I don't tink my normal vet relized she was going to charge me and the other people both full farm call's. I have to call her tomorrow to tell her. On the other note Honey's doing well, her eye will have to be removed as the tumor has completlytaken over her eye and some of the upper lid. If we leave it it will invaid all the tissue and bone on that side and possibly spread. It might even come back. So I'll know more the middle of next week and we'll go from there. I'll have to save as my vet figured it would only be about $600 including the surgery, but I know it won't be!!!! I figure another $600 on top of the money I spent tonight. But I promised Cassidy we would do what we had to to keep Honey healthy and around for a long time. Please send prayers for Honey and our family.

Thanks Gini, I'll tell Cassidy you're thinking of her.

Christy


----------



## Gini (Aug 20, 2009)

Christy

I'm sorry about Honey's eye. We are seeing more and more of this happening with the horses. Hopefully you can get the one Dr's bill down as that is outrageous. Please keep us posted.

Thanks

Gini


----------



## Casnos Minis (Aug 20, 2009)

Gini said:


> ChristyI'm sorry about Honey's eye. We are seeing more and more of this happening with the horses. Hopefully you can get the one Dr's bill down as that is outrageous. Please keep us posted.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Gini


Thanks Gini. I'm still waiting to hear from my normal vet about this situation. And the opthimologist said there is no telling if it will grow back either. Should I just let things be the way they are or take the chance that it doesn't work? She's eating, breathing, peeing, pooping and being her happy normal self, so why is it so imminent that we remove it if it's not affecting her in any other way except she can't see out that eye? She has no problems with anyone being on that side, se doesn't spook from that sid either. Any suggestions from anyone would be appreciated.

Thanks,

christy


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 21, 2009)

Gosh, it seems logical to remove the tumor. But, my dil has a gray horse with a slow-growing one on her neck. It's been there for 8-9 years. There is a chance it will move into her windpipe and she won't be able to breathe. She opted not to remove the tumor. Sometimes it seems as though if you mess with them, they get worse.

How much time do you have to decide?

Gini, you say you are seeing more of these. What could be the reason?


----------



## Casnos Minis (Aug 22, 2009)

Marsha Cassada said:


> Gosh, it seems logical to remove the tumor. But, my dil has a gray horse with a slow-growing one on her neck. It's been there for 8-9 years. There is a chance it will move into her windpipe and she won't be able to breathe. She opted not to remove the tumor. Sometimes it seems as though if you mess with them, they get worse. How much time do you have to decide?
> 
> Gini, you say you are seeing more of these. What could be the reason?


I won't know anything deffinate until middle of next week. Then we go form there. My regular vet is going to call the other family that trucked their horse in ans see if they even got charged and if the didn't she' going to have them send me the $120 differance for it. I totally agre with the removal thing. She even mentioned that now the biopsy had been done it could grow faster, but so far it hasn't moved which is good I think.

I'm going to try to to a bake and tack sale at a benefit show in Oct., to help off set costs.

Gini- I wasn't sure if the rescue can help in any way, if they can't that's fine I was just wondering.

Christy


----------



## Gini (Aug 22, 2009)

Christy

Eye injuries are the reason's we are seeing more and more of these things. Usually rubbing the eye on something coarse scratches the cornea and if not kept in check with meds they can ulcerate the cornea. With Emmy it was from a colic and her rubbing her head on the ground in the dirt. We tried everything for about a month then the hard decision was to remove the eye. A friend has another I'm caring for that it happened at birth. She finally had the eye removed and an implant put in. This little one is with me until Judy finds a great home for her. I think we found the perfect home last night.

I will pm you today or tomorrow.

Gini


----------



## Casnos Minis (Aug 22, 2009)

Gini said:


> ChristyEye injuries are the reason's we are seeing more and more of these things. Usually rubbing the eye on something coarse scratches the cornea and if not kept in check with meds they can ulcerate the cornea. With Emmy it was from a colic and her rubbing her head on the ground in the dirt. We tried everything for about a month then the hard decision was to remove the eye. A friend has another I'm caring for that it happened at birth. She finally had the eye removed and an implant put in. This little one is with me until Judy finds a great home for her. I think we found the perfect home last night.
> 
> I will pm you today or tomorrow.
> 
> Gini


Gini- she came with this 4 years ago when we got her. They were told it was a granuloma(sp?). Guess not.

Christy


----------



## Casnos Minis (Aug 24, 2009)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=5450...100000053954974

Here is a picture of Claire and Honey. She is deathly afraid of all the other horse at her grammy's barn, but she wanted to walk Honey. It was way too cute.

Christy


----------

